# Mini-pinhole rig.



## Torus34 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've happened upon an old 35mm camera body originally designed for use with a microscope.  The fp shutter includes a 'T' function.  Over the next few days I'll fit the connecting tube [intended for body to eyepiece] with a pinhole and run some film through the rig.

The small film area will force me to select subjects with a strong sense of form in the composition, I should think.  Taking the inevitable blur of an enlargement to 5"x7" into account the images will be, er, different -- if nothing else.

I'm smiling as I think of this as a counter-culture response to the drive for ever-sharper images now in vogue in the world of modern digital camera development.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds intriguing. Do share the results. And, yes, dumbing down the quality is refreshing!


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 16, 2009)

April 26th is World Pinhole Day.  Our April issue is going to be dedicated to pinhole photography and is pretty much put together.  I make 35mm pinhole cameras from matchboxes and I have laid it out in a step by step manner.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd like to see the results from this experiment, as well.


----------

